
DiCaprio calls for 'bold action' on oceans [video] - altstar
http://www.reuters.com/video/2016/09/15/dicaprio-calls-for-bold-action-on-oceans?videoId=369860017&videoChannel=118169
======
SixSigma
I presume he flew to DC, seeing as he lives in NYC. I wonder why he didn't use
video link.

